# Comcast to Announce 250 GB Broadband Cap



## wolf2009 (Aug 28, 2008)

http://technologyexpert.blogspot.com/2008/08/comcast-to-announce-250-gb-broadband.html

Very Sad !


----------



## redwings0921 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thats Complete Bullshit


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 28, 2008)

verizon fios cant get to my area fast enough.


----------



## proletariandan (Aug 28, 2008)

thats a pretty high cap, way better than traffic blocking/filtering IMO


----------



## AddSub (Aug 28, 2008)

I think all broadband ISP's do it in one form or another. Comcast is just about the most popular so they got noticed/caught before others. 

Still, 250GB is plenty unless you are doing illegal things like massive amount of P2P file sharing. If you are running a business and need the bandwidth then residential service is not for you to begin with and I'm sure Comcast has special commercial offers.

I've used cable broadband in many forms starting with "one-way" back in 1990s. For those unfamiliar, one way cable meant standard 56k dial-up for upstream but up to 1.5Mbps downstream via coax. Limits were pretty strict compared to what we have today. 6 to 8 GB at first then 10GB+ later on, if I remember correctly.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 28, 2008)

This sucks! I hope i can get Verizon in my area!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 28, 2008)

true that the cap is very high. i would like to see how comcast home customers use more than that. im sure very few who do go over that limit are doing only legal things. if you think about it you can download about 25 9 gig x264 HD rips and still have room for streaming music and lots of surfing. who downloads 25 9 gig HD rips in a month? only people looking to make a profit from piracy.

regardless, this is a step in the wrong direction, but if it means they will stop packet filtering and all throttling than i will deal with it for now.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 29, 2008)

They planed this months ago and i'm all for it.  Not read the link you supplied but they were on about charging anyone who goes over it.  To be honest if your using 250GB a month you should be paying as much as you do i can pay less hehe.


----------



## niko084 (Aug 29, 2008)

Well to put it plainly, my dad has a T3 and hosts I think 32 sites now, a few are shopping malls and doesn't touch 250gb a month. So in all reality... I'm FAR from worried about hitting this.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 29, 2008)

I think you are retarded AsRock, how about that? j/k. 

250gb a month is a decent amount. Im on Charter and even with my illegal downloading I dont touch that. I may get oh 50gbs if that.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 29, 2008)

last month i downloaded 85 gb


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 29, 2008)

LOL , I don't believe how people are flaunting their illegal downloading in this thread like this on Internet . Lets start a club stating where we all are members of, from where we download all those rips . I am pretty sure all will be member of that one site.  

If you download those many x264 HD rips, and add youtube streaming and all other HD streaming , add porn streaming too . I think 250 GB is reachable . 

Interesting Fact : When i lived in India, i had this 256Kbps Broadband with 1 GB limit , and 2AM-8AM wasw not counted in that . Talk about limit  This was only a year ago .


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 29, 2008)

Although that is a big cap, I think some members could reach it.  

BUT

The real problem is the company, not the members torrenting crap.  

I have almost reached 250gb just so we are clear.  It was tough.  It was summer.  There was lots of Youtube, and all the stuff listed above.  Other people in my house use the computer.  We hit 244gb (just shy)


----------



## AsRock (Aug 29, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> I think you are retarded AsRock, how about that? j/k.
> 
> 250gb a month is a decent amount. Im on Charter and even with my illegal downloading I dont touch that. I may get oh 50gbs if that.



Ermm what i thought,  i nearly laughed lol... How i did think that you not paying for software is helping prices of software go up in price..  Is the word retarded ?..  J/K .

And yes 250GB is plenty. No idea how they came up with that number though. You would thinki it be more like 20GB really huh..


----------



## niko084 (Aug 29, 2008)

Well although I'll never say I agree with it, at least its not 5gb...


----------



## Pinchy (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow you guys are depressing me and my 12GB cap!!!

LOL!

(To think, I was actually happy when my cap went from 10 --> 12 GB free of charge ).


The worst/most depressing part about 12GB is that I can go through it in around 70 minutes with my connection speed lol..


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 30, 2008)

yeah but I guess they are giving a little. Seems some of ya'll have waaay more use of the computer than little ole me


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 30, 2008)

i wonder how they keep track of how much bandwidth you are using? does upload bandwidth count into that? can i get a program that constantly updates how much bandwidth i use so that i know if i am approaching the limit?


----------



## Triprift (Aug 30, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> Wow you guys are depressing me and my 12GB cap!!!
> 
> LOL!
> 
> ...



I hear ya mon id love to have a 250 gig a month cap even if im happy with my 25 gig a month for 60 bucks it was 20 gig till a few monts ago. What connection speed u got Pinchy im adsl2+ get good dl speeds


----------



## mrhuggles (Aug 30, 2008)

yeah or like steam with its 10gb+ downloads, and hulu with its HD, its not hard to break 250gb/month with purely legal stuff, its ok tho because it just supports other companys that dont do it yay, or maybe thats enough for some people, i dont think i go much past that myself if that.


----------



## Ravenas (Aug 30, 2008)

AT&T has a fast DSL.


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 30, 2008)

ATT has serious problems though all the time and crap customer service.

I dont have a cap on my ISP thankfully, but if i had a faster connection i could deff break 250GB _Legally_


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 30, 2008)

I loved my AT&T Fast Access DSL Extreme 6.0 but I didnt get anywhere near those speeds nor near 1.0 MBPS. Im extremely close to my CO as well and all tests came back fine. It was time I switched and I went to charter and am having tremendous speeds on my 10.0 connection. AT&T has an option, though not available in Huntsville, for like 9 or 12 mbps but I wouldnt know about that. Their Customer Service is excellent too and very polite.


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 30, 2008)

Thats not what im being told by friends who have had to deal with their custmer service.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 30, 2008)

thanx god cox hasn't done this yet, i love my unlimited connections and i get good speeds too


----------



## Triprift (Aug 31, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> i wonder how they keep track of how much bandwidth you are using? does upload bandwidth count into that? can i get a program that constantly updates how much bandwidth i use so that i know if i am approaching the limit?



The one i have is sidebar gadget called Nephew from my isp Internode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





that tells me how much dl i got left for the month and how many days left to use the limit. I assume there would be similar things like that for other isps.

As for uploads here in oz the majority dont count i assume any isp that introduces caps would have to disclose that info.


----------



## Pinchy (Aug 31, 2008)

Triprift said:


> I hear ya mon id love to have a 250 gig a month cap even if im happy with my 25 gig a month for 60 bucks it was 20 gig till a few monts ago. What connection speed u got Pinchy im adsl2+ get good dl speeds



Im on cable extreme (30mbit down, 1mbit up) with bigpond (cough failpond).

I get 12GB / month (both download AND upload)....but whenever I run a speedtest I am always getting very close to the 30mbit down (ie, 29.5mbit) and always get 1mbit up.

I wanted ADSL but was too far from the exchange. Now with ADSL2+ I can get it, but because I am far the max dl speed I will ever see would be like 400kb/s (nothing close to cables 3.5mb/s download )




Easy Rhino said:


> i wonder how they keep track of how much bandwidth you are using? does upload bandwidth count into that? can i get a program that constantly updates how much bandwidth i use so that i know if i am approaching the limit?



Yep I simply just go to my ISP site, log onto my account and can check it there. I believe they measure data based on how much passes in and out of the modem. (Which ever modem your logged in to).

BTW - firefox 3 has a plug in which you can automatically enter your uname / password and ISP and it updates it automatically for you


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 31, 2008)

So glad i dont have to worry about a cap 

I had to deal with FAP on DirecGAY for 3 years.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 31, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> Im on cable extreme (30mbit down, 1mbit up) with bigpond (cough failpond).
> 
> I get 12GB / month (both download AND upload)....but whenever I run a speedtest I am always getting very close to the 30mbit down (ie, 29.5mbit) and always get 1mbit up.
> 
> I wanted ADSL but was too far from the exchange. Now with ADSL2+ I can get it, but because I am far the max dl speed I will ever see would be like 400kb/s (nothing close to cables 3.5mb/s download )



Im about 2k from my exchange and get about 1.3 meg a sec on average. Id love to get them speeds but dont want to go with bigpong to get it :/


----------



## thebeephaha (Sep 1, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> verizon fios cant get to my area fast enough.



I KNOW. Man I keep calling and complaining saying they need to hurry up. .

As far as I am concerned though, Comcast needs a slap in the face just for being too expensive for what they offer.

I don't think I could ever hit 250GB per month, not until HD-DVD and Bluray rips become more popular....


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 1, 2008)

Try living somewhere you can only get highspeed from ONE provider and they require a phoneline for DSL.  Friggin monopolies.........(unless you want to get raped by satellite)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 1, 2008)

COX Comm has already implemented such procedures, Timewarner will follow suit, im sure QWest will implement them aswell. Whats Ironic is these companies are charging a pretty penny for their services, youd think they would upgrade their equipment.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 2, 2008)

AddSub said:


> I think all broadband ISP's do it in one form or another. Comcast is just about the most popular so they got noticed/caught before others.
> 
> Still, 250GB is plenty unless you are doing illegal things like massive amount of P2P file sharing. If you are running a business and need the bandwidth then residential service is not for you to begin with and I'm sure Comcast has special commercial offers.
> 
> I've used cable broadband in many forms starting with "one-way" back in 1990s. For those unfamiliar, one way cable meant standard 56k dial-up for upstream but up to 1.5Mbps downstream via coax. Limits were pretty strict compared to what we have today. 6 to 8 GB at first then 10GB+ later on, if I remember correctly.



It's an issue for me. I leave Fedora seeding 24/7. I noticed my line being shaped a few times.



Easy Rhino said:


> verizon fios cant get to my area fast enough.



Truer words have never been spoken. lol. I can't wait to ditch Comcast. Evil pricks.


----------



## suraswami (Sep 2, 2008)

What about online gaming?  Does it consume lot of GBs?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 2, 2008)

suraswami said:


> What about online gaming?  Does it consume lot of GBs?



depends on the games and we cant get an accurate measure of the bandwidth used as its collected at their servers.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 2, 2008)

With the 250 gig does that include ul's in that a few sneaky isp,s here in oz do thankfully not Internode yet.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 2, 2008)

Here is the problem:

1. The majority of the *United States* internet infrastructure was payed for with tax money.

2. Setting a cap is just greed because the ISP's got the majority of it free from local and federal governments depending on location here.

3. Congress about a year ago gave the ISP's tons of money to bring Fios to all major markets. They aren't yet.

4. In light of 1-3 they decide to instead begin to cap bandwidth to maximize profits with possible overage charges. (copying the way cell phone service rapes their customers)


----------



## nafets (Sep 2, 2008)

suraswami said:


> What about online gaming?  Does it consume lot of GBs?



Assuming Comcast is including download *and* upload;

If you played online games for 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, for a whole month, you'd be hard pressed to even break 75GB (it's really much lower than that).

Online gaming isn't going to put much of a dent in a 250GB cap. No worries...


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Sep 2, 2008)

nafets said:


> Assuming Comcast is including download *and* upload;
> 
> If you played online games for 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, for a whole month, you'd be hard pressed to even break 75GB (it's really much lower than that).
> 
> Online gaming isn't going to put much of a dent in a 250GB cap. No worries...



Line latency is the main thing that will cripple online gaming. Total bandwidth needed isn't very demanding.


----------



## mrhuggles (Sep 2, 2008)

for online gaming you would be hard pressed to pass 5gb/month unless your on a game that really eats up the bandwidth which most people definatly will not for sure be...

ok like if you use a tunnel to play halo or halo2 via the internet [local play through tunnel not xbox live] then thats something that eats alot of bandwidth, but any game that was really designed to be played online eats almost nothing and could work flawlessly on dialup if dialup was lower latency.

which is why i hate qwest cuz of that darn interleaving that they refuse to turn off cuz they hate gamers and love downloaders/uploaders


----------

